# Acrorip/partnerrip/etc... image sizing bugs?



## JasonWellsInc (Jan 15, 2015)

Well i am Printing on r1800 based uv printer with acrorip 8.2.3 and 8.2 dongle also available. When i load a 1"x1" image it loads as like 1.1" x 1.1". i can resize to 1" but doing this uses a bilinear resize causing distortions in the print since perfect reproduction is 100% required. this issue happens in both rips.

My question is, does anybody else with acro-rip have this issue? i am actually on a modified (chinese manufacturer changed the name) version of acrorip. if you dont have this issue can you state what version/what os/and any other info?

also maybe somebody can post acto-rip 8.2.3 standard installer? i bet my dongles would work with a non-modified acrorip


*NOTE* i beleive the resize is being caused by mm-> in conversions, not suret he exact reason but i bet that is why. it may be something i can do.


----------



## oJe (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi Jason,

How did you resolve your issue regarding image sizing?
I'm facing the same dilemma right now. 

Thank you
oJe


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

Assuming 1.1" as quoted by the op is a metric expression of an Imperial measurement, implying that for some reason 10% is being added to the dimensions of the image by the program.


As a temporary measure until you find the actual cause & rectify it. You could pre resize your image to .909" so that when the program resizes the image it becomes 1" again.


----------



## Emanuel (Nov 1, 2019)

Como están? Estoy atravesando la misma situación con Acrorip 9.0.3 me sale la imagen estirada No encuentro las posibles causas. Alguno me podría orientar al respecto? Gracias!


----------



## mohdaftab (Nov 4, 2019)

JasonWellsInc said:


> Well i am Printing on r1800 based uv printer with acrorip 8.2.3 and 8.2 dongle also available. When i load a 1"x1" image it loads as like 1.1" x 1.1". i can resize to 1" but doing this uses a bilinear resize causing distortions in the print since perfect reproduction is 100% required. this issue happens in both rips.
> 
> My question is, does anybody else with acro-rip have this issue? i am actually on a modified (chinese manufacturer changed the name) version of acrorip. if you dont have this issue can you state what version/what os/and any other info?
> 
> ...


Hello,

Did you resolve the issue ?


----------

